# dumplin and I



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my pony dumplin, yes a grown lady with a pony I saved him from a bad life doing kiddie rides, his teeth were bad and he was full of worms. I got him in better health and love taking care of him. my family can't seem to remember his name though, " how is ah....sugar plum? or how is cornbread... how is butterbean doing? .they can't seem to remember the name and now it just a big joke of what can they call him next.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a nice picture!!!! He IS adorable and looks so healthy and happy to be with you. 

Thank you for rescuing him from a miserable life, and for sharing this wonderful story! I love the name!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> This is my pony dumplin, yes a grown lady with a pony
> And is there something wrong with this? NOT AT ALL !!! If I didn't have to contend with winter, I'd have something equine myself. I've had saddle horses, and the last 2 horses I had were minis, 2 little boys. We went for wal;ks all over town, and posple would stop and ask me what kind of dogs they were. I rehomed them with friends, I just hate winter so much. My birds aren't an issue. I always have clean feeders/aterers in the house, and rotate morning and night. As it is, I would put feeders/waterers in the Jimmy, and drive right to the loft door. If/when we move to Fla. it will be country, northern part, and I want a mini mule.
> Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dumplin looks like........well...........a dumplin. What a sweety. I'd love to have a small horse too. Oh heck, what animal do I see that I don't say "I'd like to have ???????"  
I remember when I was about 10 years old, there was this old white horse that lived in a pasture down the road from us. Her back was swayed.....don't know what the correct term is.......but anyway, I was told that she couldn't be riden any more. I'd go down there 3 or 4 times a week and sit under a tree and feed her an apple. She loved to see me come into the pasture. I think she was lonely.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You could get away with calling Dumplin, Precious!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am so happy that you have Dumplin. What an adorable little pony!


----------

